# Emogame



## croxa (8. Oktober 2009)

Emogame: Erstellt euren eigenen Emo, spiel in deiner Clique und steuer ihn allein um ein Emo zu sein!!!
XXX


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

1.Unerlaubte Werbung
2.Sehr schlechte Beschreibung und alles.
3.Keine Macht den Drogen!




/Reported!


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 1. Uberlaubte Werbung
> 2. Sehr schlechte Beschreibung und alles
> 3.Macht den weichen Drogen!


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2009)

_:/

Was habt ihr nur alle gegen emo´s -.-

/reported_


----------



## Davatar (8. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (8. Oktober 2009)

Meine Güte, nirgends ist man mehr sicher.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Oktober 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Meine Güte, nirgends ist man mehr sicher.



Ich mag dich trotzdem ganz dolle, Deanni-Schatzi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (8. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich mag dich trotzdem ganz dolle, Deanni-Schatzi.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich halte mich hier raus. Wurde neulich erst als "Rassisten-Sau" und als "neidisch" bezeichnet, weil ich mich kritisch zum Thema Emo-Jugend geäußert habe. 
Das Spiel verstehe ich auch nicht wirklich. In Kreise klicken und Style-Training, naja.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Oktober 2009)

Hmm ... komisch.

Ich hab noch nie schwarze Emos gesehen ... gibs das überhaupt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_______

Vom Ritzen mal abgesehen, das ist kein Emo-Only Produkt, sondern eine psyschiche Störung, die jeden Menschen betreffen kann, ich find Emos garnicht so schlimm. Die Mädchen sind heeeiiiß ... naja und die Typen, da sag ich nichts zu (Bill K. lässt grüßen).
Wobei ich auch kaum Ahnung habe, ab wann sich ein Emo Emo nennen darf.


----------



## Deanne (8. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Vom Ritzen mal abgesehen, das ist kein Emo-Only Produkt, sondern eine psyschiche Störung, die jeden Menschen betreffen kann, ich find Emos garnicht so schlimm. Die Mädchen sind heeeiiiß ... naja und die Typen, da sag ich nichts zu (Bill K. lässt grüßen).
> Wobei ich auch kaum Ahnung habe, ab wann sich ein Emo Emo nennen darf.



Naja, ich finde weder die Mädels, noch die Jungs sonderlich ansehnlich. Die Mädchen sind meistens zwischen 13 und 16, verweigern die Pubertät und wiegen entweder 35 oder 95 Kilo. Und die Jungs, naja, ich weiß nicht, ob man da von Jungs sprechen sollte.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Oktober 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde weder die Mädels, noch die Jungs sonderlich ansehnlich. Die Mädchen sind meistens zwischen 13 und 16, verweigern die Pubertät und wiegen entweder 35 oder 95 Kilo. Und die Jungs, naja, ich weiß nicht, ob man da von Jungs sprechen sollte.


kannst du mir "pubertät verweigern" mal n bissl erläutern? das versteh ich nämlich nich ganz


----------



## Deanne (8. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kannst du mir "pubertät verweigern" mal n bissl erläutern? das versteh ich nämlich nich ganz



Das war auch eher so ne Redewendung. Hab bei mir an der Praktimums-Schule eine Clique von Emo-Mädchen (13-14 Jahre), die Watte essen, weil sie meinen, dadurch bekommen sie keine weiblichen Rundungen. Als ich sie mal danach gefragt habe, wurde mir das damit erklärt, dass  die bevorzugten Jungs auf androgyne Figuren stehen würden.

Edit: Watte mit O-Saft, das sollte ich noch dazu sagen.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Oktober 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde weder die Mädels, noch die Jungs sonderlich ansehnlich. Die Mädchen sind meistens zwischen 13 und 16, verweigern die Pubertät und wiegen entweder 35 oder 95 Kilo. Und die Jungs, naja, ich weiß nicht, ob man da von Jungs sprechen sollte.



Ok ... dann hab ich so ziemlich keine Ahnung, was ein Emo sein soll.^^

Dachte dabei immer an einen bestimmten Kleidungsstil, dazu schwarzer Liedschatten ... naja.


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das war auch eher so ne Redewendung. Hab bei mir in der Schule eine Clique von Emo-Mädchen (13-14 Jahre), *die Watte essen, weil sie meinen, dadurch bekommen sie keine weiblichen Rundungen.*


Ähem, W T F?
Wie kann man überhaupt sowas glauben? oO


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Oktober 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das war auch eher so ne Redewendung. Hab bei mir an der Praktimums-Schule eine Clique von Emo-Mädchen (13-14 Jahre), die Watte essen, weil sie meinen, dadurch bekommen sie keine weiblichen Rundungen. Als ich sie mal danach gefragt habe, wurde mir das damit erklärt, dass  die bevorzugten Jungs auf androgyne Figuren stehen würden.
> 
> Edit: Watte mit O-Saft, das sollte ich noch dazu sagen.


óÒ
krasse geschichte.
is mal wieder n beispiel dafür wie dämlich wie auch immer geartete schönheitsideale und rollendenken is


----------



## Lurock (8. Oktober 2009)

Nur ein toter Emo ist ein guter Emo.


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2009)

_o.O 

Der Kommentar wahr so was von Uberflussig Lurock_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Geht schnell aus dem Thead raus... Bevor ihr noch eingeschlossen werdet.


----------



## Lurock (8. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _o.O
> 
> Der Kommentar wahr so was von Uberflussig Lurock_


Emos sind überflüssig. Fast so überflüssig wie das 'h' in deinem 'war'.


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2009)

_Emo´s sind auch nur Menschen du musst sie nicht behandeln als ob sie ein stuck dreck sind _


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Oktober 2009)

croxa schrieb:


> Emogame: Erstellt euren eigenen Emo, spiel in deiner Clique und steuer ihn allein um ein Emo zu sein!!!
> http://www.emogame.org/


Kann man seinen Emo da auch ritzen?


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Oktober 2009)

Laaaaaangweilig.
Ich kenn kaum Emos, also die einen stehen auf die Mucke - sehen aber nicht so aus.
Die anderen die ich kenne sehen so aus, hören aber eig. nur Hardcore und sind dann nur in dem Sinne komisch das sie auf immer fett auf sXe machen wenn wir Shows besuchen (ich finds gut, hab immer Fahrer am Start).


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Oktober 2009)

sXe is nich komisch!
wär zwar nix für mich aber generell find ichs cool


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sXe is nich komisch!
> wär zwar nix für mich aber generell find ichs cool



Nachdem ich mitm Rauchen aufgehört habe, bin ich es ... fast.^^ Fleisch ist mir dann doch zuuu lecker.


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2009)

Also den Style von Emomädchen find ich richtig niedlich :< solangs nicht übertrieben ist und das Grundgerüst ok ist, warum nicht?:>

Emos, Punks, Skinheads, Hip Hoper, alles nur Ausdrücke für "ich bin in der Pubertät und hab Hormonausschüttungen", da lacht man später einfach drüber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Emos, Punks, Skinheads, Hip Hoper, alles nur Ausdrücke für "ich bin in der Pubertät und hab Hormonausschüttungen", da lacht man später einfach drüber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erm ... ääh. Ist dir klar, dass Punks, Skinheads, Hopper etc pp in jeder Altersklasse zu finden sind? o_O (Naja ok, ab 50 vllt nurnoch sehr selten ...)


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2009)

Manche kommen halt nie aus der Pubertät heraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Manche kommen halt nie aus der Pubertät heraus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und andere kommen nie rein.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (8. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sXe is nich komisch!
> wär zwar nix für mich aber generell find ichs cool



Mit sXe ist es wie mit dem Veganismus - die wenigsten Vertreter sind tolerant, wenn andere nicht auf Alkohol oder Nikotin (ich bin selbst Veggie und Nichtraucher) verzichten wollen. 
Ich habe bisher sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und viele Leute getroffen, die entweder total militant in ihrer Überzeugung sind oder sXe als Modetrend missverstehen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

what in raptor jesus name is sXe?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem, W T F?
> Wie kann man überhaupt sowas glauben? oO


die volle ladung dummheit einfahc nur total prall werden dann glaubst du jeden scheiß

und was in gottes namen ist "sXe"???


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> what in raptor jesus name is sXe?


google und wikipedia sind ja so schwer zu benutzen...


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Straight Edge (abgekürzt SE, SxE oder sXe) bezeichnet eine Gegen- bzw. Jugendkultur aus dem Bereich des Hardcore Punk. Straight Edge entstand in den frühen 1980er Jahren in den Vereinigten Staaten, als eine junge Generation von Punks begann, den selbstzerstörerischen Drogenkonsum abzulehnen, der zu dieser Zeit integraler Bestandteil der Punk-Szene war. Zentral für den Straight-Edge-Gedanken sind der Verzicht auf Alkohol, Tabak und alle Drogen. Einige Straight Edger verzichten auch auf häufig wechselnde Geschlechtspartner, den Konsum von Coffein und/oder erweitern Straight Edge um den Vegetarismus oder den Veganismus.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> google und wikipedia sind ja so schwer zu benutzen...



achja...  vergess immer das ich google hab :x


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Zentral für den Straight-Edge-Gedanken sind der Verzicht auf Alkohol, Tabak und alle Drogen.



Blub ... ich tu so, als wär ich es nicht. <.<'


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt isser zu...^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

ok jetzt weiß ich schon mal das ich nicht zu dieser sXe gruppierung odr was auch immer gehöre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: in b4 close!


----------



## Deanne (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> what in raptor jesus name is sXe?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Straight_Edge


----------

